# Oh My... Munch and Honeysuckle!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Makes for a very entertaining evening! Its sorta long, however you have to see what he does at 3.25 lol the whole vid is funny tho! 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

RATS! I can't access it from my phone! Only on PC! Waaaaaaa!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Huh, wonder why... none of my other vids have been like that, have they? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It says the "content owner has not made the video available for mobile viewing"!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm amazed they didn't topple things over, lol...


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

wow I love how your Munch plays with the dogs. I love your shelves too great idea for Munch to get off the groud from the dogs. Made me laugh how Oliver has a toy cat at the end lol!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He taunts them up there lol. I think Oliver might jump up on the bottom shelf one of these days lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

That is so wonderful. They are all having so much fun!! Thank you so much for sharing the video, I loved watching them all getting along so well 
rcat


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Munch is so funny!! It is awesome the way he and the dogs get along - he jumps down, plays with them, then jumps up out of their reach and taunts them lol. Classic cat...:grin:


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am amazed! Two dogs on a cat and Munch is being so careful not to scratch the dog's eyes. And the stuffed cat at the end was a real hoot!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya, my guys are a blast. They are like this almost every evening/morning when I'm home. I love how well Munch fit in with my idiot dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

He totally holds his own with the dogs. Just further proof that cats rule.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, he certainly doesn't try to push my dogs around, and everyone bows to Mouse. What she says, goes lol. Even Munch accepts that her rule is law lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

awwwwww what a nice video.... munch is hilarious!!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

You mean a brat right? Lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

At 3:15, better stop playing with the dogs to go look out the window for 5 seconds! Lol. That video was funny, and I love those shelves! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

My goofballs are always good for a laugh, glad you enjoyed it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! You live with 4 comedians. I bet there's never a dull moment!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

No, there certainly isn't! Lol. I'm looking after a neighbour's house and dog, and I stayed there late to finish watching Canada beat Japan in curling. I got home at 1am and Munch was soooo ready for snuggles! As soon as I layed down he plopped himself down on top of Mouse (who was with me), wormed his way under my arm, turned on the motor and started making biscuits on Mouse. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

